
When you're not hacking: Nine Cause-Based Job and Volunteer Resources - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nine_cause-based_job_and_volunteer_resources.php
======
Shakescode
There's a real need for people with IT skills to serve the nonprofit
community. These look like some good starting points to finding a place you'd
appreciate serving... and that would appreciate you.

